# St. Louis/ Metro East Work



## timme4 (Oct 29, 2004)

Looking for work in St. Louis area. I have a 3/4 ton truck with all necessary equipment.


----------



## JKOOPERS (Sep 13, 2004)

give me a call at 314-220-9165 and i can hook you up with the co i plow for .


----------



## Blizzard Plower (Nov 2, 2004)

email me

[email protected]


----------

